

Lawmakers overseeing government surveillance programs get millions in kickbacks - grej
http://capitolcityproject.com/watchdog-lawmakers-oversee-government-surveillance-programs-receive-millions-intelligence-companies/

======
joering2
Two minutes of Googling and it already shows hypocrisy on Ruppersberger's
side. This dirtbag will brag how we need to push forward with Cispa [1]
blaming China on hacking US while at the same time the company he takes
money/bribes from (Northrop Grumman) is known, on record (and currently in
legal dispute with Government) to be heavily working and serve Chinese
government [2].

[1]
[http://ruppersberger.house.gov/cispa](http://ruppersberger.house.gov/cispa)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman#International_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman#International_Traffic_in_Arms_Regulations_.28ITAR.29_Violations)

